# Tom yam kung ." Hot special Thai soup"



## joyeating (May 4, 2007)

Ingredients:chef: 

500 g. for Water
10 large shrimps or praws
1 cup muchrooms
1-2 stalks lemon grasses chopped
3-4 ****** - lime leaves
1/2 tsp. Salt
1 Tbp. chopped cariander leavers
2 Tbp. fish sauce
2 Tbp. lime juice
250 g. Milk

To cook

1. Pour water in a pot. Add lemon grass and ******-ime leaves then heat it.
2. Wait until the water is hot then add shrimp and cover the pot.
3. wait 2-3 minutes remove from the heat
4. adding the mushroom and salt. let it simmer for a few minutes.
5. season with fish sauce, lime juice and chili.
6. Pour milk and put the chopped coriander leaves in the pot.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Have a photo you can post?


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

joyeating; I just posted on your fried rice thread and here I am again. I hope you don't think I'm following you..lol. I just wanted to suggest removing shrimp after the 2-3 min cook time.the shrimp will be cooked through. add back to pot to heat, after the other ingredients have simmered.also reconsider the salt as fish sauce is very salty. I like to serve steamed short rice on the side...good cookin...cookie


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

cookie jim, in real Thai cuisine, we do not substitute anything for fish sauce...

just for your information--hope you don't mind... :lips:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

And please use coconut milk. Fresh squeezed if you have it.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like a good Thom Yam Goong recipe, but might get lost in translation to the uninitiated.

Exactly what Kuan said. *Coconut milk*, not cow's milk.

And don't overlook seasoning with chili. But don't use just any chili!

I recommend using nam prik pow, which literally means grilled chili water. You can find it in any worthy Chinatown, labeled as "Chili paste with soya beans."


----------



## joyeating (May 4, 2007)

well, put coconut milk to make good taste but i think it too fat.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Ah come on! Life is too short! Use the real thing!


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

You've got the ****** lime, and the fish sauce, and that is great for authentic Thai food. 

Personally, I usually don't even bother with coconut milk in my Thom Yam. I save it for Thom Ka gai. 

I don't believe coconut milk makes you fat, although this goes against what US medicine claims.

The average adult Thai woman weighs under 100 pounds, frequently under 90. They eat tons of coconut milk, mixed in with plenty of high-carb sticky and jasmine rice, and fresh herbs and veggies. 

I'm willing to bet that if Americans embraced a Thai-only diet, they'd be slimmer.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

How much chili?


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

If you use Thai chili, 3 chilies would be more than enough. However, it depends on how much spicy you want. I usually add 8-10 chilies in my tom yum.
I like to use coconut milk for my tom yum, but sometimes I use evaporated milk instead--just for a change. Chili paste is a must ingredient in tom yum--you don't wanna miss it.


----------



## jzone (Oct 7, 2004)

One of my absolute favorite soups! My wife and I were in Bangkok for a few weeks and couldn't get enough of it. Once we got back it was a necessity to be able to make it ourselves. A couple of the things we do different than the recipe list are...

Get whole prawns with head on and make a stock out of the heads and shells. The head fat adds an absolutely required flavor to the soup.

Slices of galangal (or ginger if hard to find) are are must for us.

As already mentioned, nam prick pau is essential as well. We make our own basically just with fried chilies and garlic and a few other things. Lots of recipes on the web and keeps for a long time.

A really good quality fish sauce make a difference too. usually there are 2 quality levels in the store, about $1 a bottle and about $3-4 a bottle. The $3-4 is definitely recommended for more consistent and smoother flavor.

We've tried many types of mushrooms as well and they are work fine, even 2 or more types at a time. Mushrooms rock. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

bonboni; In the recipie it listed salt as a ingredient. I was suggesting ommiting the salt as fish sauce is salty enough.I apprientenced in Ubon Thailand 68-69. So I suggest you read post thouroughly before putting anothers name at your finger tips. Sawadee,Long Chai. Good luck in your career...good cookin...cookie


----------

